# Film canisters for imitators



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Like i said, I have nominat imi's. What has worked best for everyone as far as film canisters? Black or white? horizontal, 45* , or vertical? Or any other suggestions as far as artificial breeding spots.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine use both white and black, as far as angle they use both horizontal and slanted, they dont' really seem to have a preference, sometimes they even laid on top of the canister


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I use both as well, except mine have only use the black ones and only in one area. The only thing I can figure is that the location is ideal for them. The angle I set 45 deg with the opening facing downward.

Dan


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Like Julio, mine will lay in any color canister at any angle. My intermedius' will occasionally lay on top of the canisters. Giving lots of canisters to choose from seems to be the key for me. 3 canisters=no eggs but 8 canisters=lot of eggs


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Erikb3113 said:


> Like i said, I have nominat imi's. What has worked best for everyone as far as film canisters? Black or white? horizontal, 45* , or vertical? Or any other suggestions as far as artificial breeding spots.


If by artificial you mean removable and easy to clean out, I use seed pods. They're easy to deal with and my imis like them better than the film canisters. It is a good idea to seal the outside of them with silicone so they won't lose valuable moisture, though---unless you mist several times a day, this will happen in the seed pods. 

It took a bit of washing the film canisters to remove the residue left over from the mfg. process----the insides of the canisters do have a strong smell, and that might deter the frogs. I have a couple of them, and they don't really use them if there are other spots to lay. But that also might be b/c I only have two and not an abundance of them...


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I use black and white it seems mine prefer the black on a 45 facing up 1/3 filled with water is where they deposit the tad's and lay eggs on the back glass in the dark.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Going along with everyone else illustrating that they aren't that picky, all 6 types of imitator I have will lay in either color and all of my film canisters are vertical (upside down for egg laying or right side up for tads).


----------

